
Snapchat will sell its new video-capturing glasses via vending machines - lis
http://www.recode.net/2016/11/10/13584462/snapchat-spectacles-how-to-buy-snapbots
======
lis
This seems to be a great way do distribute them. Moving the vending machines
leads to a fun hunt and if they don't sell Snap haven't tied up a lot of
stock.

